# Suche Infoleiste für CPU/GPU Auslastung etc.



## DanielB. (3. Juni 2012)

*Suche Infoleiste für CPU/GPU Auslastung etc.*

Guten Abend,

ich habe gerade etwas in dem "Nützliche Programme" Thread gestörbert, allerdings nicht genau das gefunden was ich suche.
Ich suche ein Programm, dass eine Leiste am Bildschirmrand einblendet (ähnlich der Start-Leiste, jedoch schmaler), in der die Auslastung jedes CPU-Kerns + Temperatur, Grafikkarten Temperatur, Ram-Auslastung und ggf. noch Netzwerkauslastung (up/down-stream) angezeigt werden. Gibt es sowas? Natürlich sollte das ganze halbwegs Speicherfreundlich/Ressourcensparend sein, es soll den Kram ja nur anzeigen. Gibt es etwas in der Richtung?

Falls es meine Hardware dafür wichtig ist:

Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V
Grafikkarte: Gainward Geforce GTX670
Prozessor: Intel i5


----------



## Ion (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Infoleiste für CPU/GPU Auslastung etc.*

Ja, sowas gibt es. 
Das Tool was du suchst nennt sich Rainmeter.
Alle Infos dazu solltest du hier finden:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...it/154512-tut-how-create-extreme-desktop.html

Viel Spaß


----------



## mattinator (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Infoleiste für CPU/GPU Auslastung etc.*

Kannst Dir mal die Gadgets von Open Hardware Monitor (http://openhardwaremonitor.org/) oder HWinFO ansehen (HWiNFO, HWiNFO32 & HWiNFO64 - Hardware Information and Analysis Tools).


----------



## DanielB. (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Infoleiste für CPU/GPU Auslastung etc.*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! 

Die Grundfunktion ist bei allen vorgeschlagenen Programmen gegeben, allerdings nicht als Leiste (die ggf. die Desktophöhe "verkürzt" und somit immer eingeblendet bleibt). Ist es möglich mit Rainmeter so etwas zu machen?

Edit: Ich meine eine Leiste wie die ganz unten im Bild (aber für Windows, mit Hardwaremonitor Funktionen


----------



## Ion (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Infoleiste für CPU/GPU Auslastung etc.*

Mit Rainmeter gibt es solche Toolbars, die Startleiste von Windows lässt sich aber glaube ich nicht ganz deaktivieren. Du kannst sie nur verstecken, also nach unten fahren lassen und dann von Rainmeter eine Toolbar an der Stelle platzieren


----------



## DanielB. (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Infoleiste für CPU/GPU Auslastung etc.*

Kann man mit Rainmeter eine Leiste machen die den Desktop erweitert (so wie die Taskleiste)? Also eine Leiste die immer eingeblendet bleibt und nicht von anderen Vollbildprogrammen verdeckt wird, so wie die FuBar?


----------



## Ion (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Infoleiste für CPU/GPU Auslastung etc.*

Man kann einstellen das die Toolbar immer im Vordergrund bleibt, andere Programme und Fenster werden sich daran aber nicht anpassen weil es keine echte Leiste ist, sondern eine Art "Bild" davor.
Du kannst ja hier mal schauen:*** System Monitoring on deviantART[/url]


----------



## DanielB. (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Infoleiste für CPU/GPU Auslastung etc.*

Vielen Dank, mehr wollte ich gar nicht wissen


----------

